
Women Developer Removed from a Women in Tech Group - mathchick
https://medium.com/code-like-a-girl/a-women-developer-i-know-with-many-years-of-experience-decided-that-she-wanted-to-give-back-to-6857862cee0a#.yakkd24yn
======
mathchick
Some notes from the Editor and a continuation of the story.
[https://medium.com/code-like-a-girl/thoughts-from-the-
editor...](https://medium.com/code-like-a-girl/thoughts-from-the-
editor-172e93eccbb1#.opxvdw5ot)

